# CM -how to increase/improve what little I have



## wtg4miracle (Jul 22, 2008)

I am wondering if my cm is not adequate enough for me to get pregnant. Since we are trying actively the past few months, I noticed that I produce small amounts, if any, ewcm. I feel like this might be hampering our progress. I noticed when I was "younger" I used to get globs of it (sorry TMI) and never knew what it was. I thought I had infections. Well, now I know what is and now I can't seem to produce fertile cm.

I also had a cold knife biopsy whereby the doc had to take a big piece out of me a few years back. I have a feeling he took all the cm producing cells out of me. I need to ask him if this is true, that my natural ability is gone and that I might need to jump into IUI.

My dh wants to try the 6 months natural before we see a doc. I really want to wait the usual 6 months inorder to seek help. (38 years old)

So is there any way to increase or help produce ewcm? I heard that using real egg whites helped. I am so desperate right now that I am willing to risk infection.

Anyone tried using the product FertileCM?

I used pre-seed last month. Of course it didn't work for me.

Please any suggestions, I need help.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Taking evening primrose oil greatly increased my EWCM when we were ttc. I only took it up until ovulation each cycle. I don't remember the dosage though. Maybe someone else can chime in with that.


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

hey, i can't help with dose but also was going to say that EPO is great for that. also, antihistamines and expectorants are known to increase CM. not saying you should _go take some claratin_ if you don't have allergies, but you know...


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Be careful about the antihistamines, some of them actually dry you up!
also it is only gaufenesin (found in regular robitussin) that will help with CM, not all expectorants. So be sure you know what you are taking.

I found that putting a lot of time and effort into foreplay really helps get this flowing. If your husband (and you) stimulate yourself enough you can get lots of CM going and it will stick around if you do it pretty regularly during the big week of BDing, even if you are not BDing right then, get those juices flowing, so they are around for later.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Your post reminded me of when I was a teenager, and I called all that CM, my 'episodes'.







One day I was so upset by the whole thing I ask my dr. I think the exact term I just was eggwhites!!

I think I am going to try EPO too. I get some CM, but not as much as I used to.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

How long did it takefor you to see the difference with EPO?


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

It is my understanding that you don't absolutely NEED CM to get pregnant. It just helps the swimmers live longer so that you have a better chance.

So, I imagine that if you DTD every single day during your fertile week (even 2x a day if possible







that would probably bypass your need for a lot of good CM.

I know it used to be recommended to DTD every OTHER day during the fertile time, but now I've read that unless you have a documented low sperm count that every day is best.

Also, I've read that eating lots of carrots helps the CM, to add to other things to try. And I've also heard of people using actual real, live, (organic!) eggwhites (preferably warmed to room temperature or warmer!) to help the little guys.

Good luck!


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

There is a section on this is TCOYF she discusses plain robitussin or mucinex. Also a short course of amoxicillin or ampicillin works. I don't have the book at hand and I can't remember the details. PM if you don't have access and I'll look them up tonight.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Garlic helps but it has to be fresh. Take one clove 3x a day by first crushing it with a fork and swallow it with some juice. I would start 4 or 5 days before you expect to O.


----------

